# Chinex or soft nyulon/poly brush for trim?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.coronabrushes.com/corona/index.cfm?event=showProduct&id=245&seriesId=7

Works for me.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I personally like a softer brush for trim so my vote goes to the nylon poly.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

It's not so much interior vs. exterior, oil vs. latex in deciding between those 2 brush types - it's viscosity of the paint. Since you haven't said specifically what paint you'll be using, it's hard to say. Partly it's personal preference. As a general rule, with the more expensive, thicker paints you might like the Chinex better, and with thinner paints you might like the nylon/poly blend better. It's not really a huge deal either way.


----------



## davej77 (Apr 29, 2013)

jeffnc said:


> Since you haven't said specifically what paint you'll be using, it's hard to say...


I will be using the thicker, more expensive paint. Still haven't decided which one gives me the least trouble. Testing several.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I used to use the chinex exclusively. But as I started trying to get a thicker coat of paint on,
I found the tyvec nylon coronas to work better because they are softer. 
A lot of painters I know prefer a stiffer brush for better control. I feel I can get a thicker coat (better finish) with a softer brush, and good control can be achieved with practice. 
A soft brush will "flair out" on you with a lot of continuous use and may need to be cleaned more often to keep its shape well.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

There are other factors to how much paint comes off - how big the "well" is in the brush, how well the paint releases from the bristles - so it's hard to isolate any single factor. A softer brush will actually put more bristle area in contact with the substrate, so it might appear or might actually be that more paint is applied. Another factor is temperature - a hot day outside with a thick paint that is thickening (drying) as you apply it, and bristles that are flexing like wet grass will have you begging for a stiffer brush.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

When you say gloss? How high a gloss are you trying to achieve? Note that some high gloss acrylics are not available in deeper colors---if that matters to you. You might have to back down to semi-gloss or switch to an oil-based product. 

You might put Benjamin Moore High Gloss Impervex (not Impervo) waterbased enamel on your trial list. I had no reason to try it before more or less stopping to work but Advance is the new product from Ben Moore that is waterborne but leaves an alkyd film. 

As for brushes, I would glance at the can for some clues. I do not know the brush brand you mentioned. I stuck pretty close to Purdy and Wooster through all the years. 

I like adding a bit of Floetrol. Others like other brands of conditioner and leveler for slowing dry time just a bit and removing brush strokes.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

sdsester said:


> I do not know the brush brand you mentioned. I stuck pretty close to Purdy and Wooster through all the years.


Of the Corona, Purdy and Wooster I've used, Wooster remains my favorite in general.


----------

